# English Breakfast?



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Any suggestions on a good loose leaf English Breakfast that's easy to source?

Also looking for an Earl Grey that tastes similar to the standard tea bag version and not like the East India Company's version that might be better suited to being dabbed on the nape of a lady's neck and wrists.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

http://www.allabouttea.co.uk/

This is a great place. loads of choice and he does starter or taster packs in adundance. I usually buy their in house Portsmouth blend!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

http://www.cantonteaco.com also sold on amazon http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=canton+tea

http://www.waterlootea.com

Absolutely fantastic teas but both have an Earl Grey thats traditional


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Great stuff, thanks fellas.

Also, like with coffee should I be looking to buy fresh or does it now matter quite so much?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Have a look at Atkinson's Lancaster. Their list of teas is prodigious. If you like Earl Grey, can strongly recommend theirs. It's by far the best I've tasted. Go for loose - bit more effort but you are rewarded with a very satisfying brew. Can also recommend their Lapsang - not everybody's favourite tea but if you like something smokey, there's none better. A wonderful afternoon drink.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yep they ( atkinsons ) have a great array of herbal and decaf teas also.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Where's the 'thank you' button gone??

Had to go to Regent's Street earlier so picked up some (most probably) inferior Whittard's Strong Traditional Earl Grey.

Quaffing it by the cupload today however while I wait for some good stuff to come in so thatnks for that suggestion.... I forgot how good loose leaf can be.

Only got reminded cos I had a bag of Harrods stuff that was five years old and desided to give it a go. Still hands-down better than supermarket even after five years!!

Looking forwards to trying these suggestions.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Milanski said:


> Where's the 'thank you' button gone??


Forum isn't fully restored to its pre-hack status so some functions are yet to be restored.

One thing I really value about Atkinson's teas is they are always fresh - their Earl Grey has a wonderful Bergamot fragrance - not too overpowering and not lost either as is the case with offerings from the likes of Twining.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Milanski said:


> Where's the 'thank you' button gone??


Forum isn't fully restored to its pre-hack status so some functions are yet to be restored.

One thing I really value about Atkinson's teas is they are always fresh - their Earl Grey has a wonderful Bergamot fragrance - not too overpowering and not lost either as is the case with offerings from the likes of Twining.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

* clicks imaginary 'thank you' button.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Milanski said:


> Where's the 'thank you' button gone??


Still works on Tapatalk. Glenn said he needs to load the plug-in for the web site


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

'Thank you'....


----------



## Kevin914 (Nov 5, 2014)

My opinion, normal breakfast usually consists of fried eggs with a bacon and a beverage such a Earl grey tea. I think angels in paradise have smt like that


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Not if you're a vegetarian


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Have a look at Atkinson's Lancaster. Their list of teas is prodigious. If you like Earl Grey, can strongly recommend theirs. It's by far the best I've tasted. Go for loose - bit more effort but you are rewarded with a very satisfying brew. Can also recommend their Lapsang - not everybody's favourite tea but if you like something smokey, there's none better. A wonderful afternoon drink.


The Algerian Coffee Stores in Soho do a huge range of tea, both their Earl Grey and Lapsang Souchong are nicely balanced (and they do a slightly more expensive Osprey Lapsang Souchong which is my afternoon tea of preference).


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Can also recommend their Lapsang - not everybody's favourite tea but if you like something smokey, there's none better. A wonderful afternoon drink.


The Algerian Coffee Stores in Soho do a huge range of tea, both their Earl Grey and Lapsang Souchong are nicely balanced (and they do a slightly more expensive Osprey Lapsang Souchong which is my afternoon tea of preference).


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Have a look at Atkinson's Lancaster. Their list of teas is prodigious. If you like Earl Grey, can strongly recommend theirs. It's by far the best I've tasted. Go for loose - bit more effort but you are rewarded with a very satisfying brew. Can also recommend their Lapsang - not everybody's favourite tea but if you like something smokey, there's none better. A wonderful afternoon drink.


Have ordered some Irish Breakfast Blend and some Lapsang Souchon too (I love it but my wife hates it so will be my afternoon treat during the week!)

Looking forward to trying them - ran out of black tea so am running down the less commonly drunk in my house green teas pending these new arrivals. If I like them will probably add the Early Grey too, if only to piss off my step-mother who, last time I made her a pot of it asked 'do you not have any normal tea?!'


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Coffee Compass also do tea. I ordered 500 gems of their looseleaf english breakfast......boy, it is fantastic if you like a strong tea!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

mym said:


> The Algerian Coffee Stores in Soho do a huge range of tea, both their Earl Grey and Lapsang Souchong are nicely balanced (and they do a slightly more expensive Osprey Lapsang Souchong which is my afternoon tea of preference).


...not as stale as their coffee is it??


----------

